# Facebook Failures



## paperview (Oct 30, 2009)

Know any good Facebook Fails?


----------



## Said1 (Oct 30, 2009)

yours seems to be a failure too.


----------



## paperview (Oct 30, 2009)

Poor Tracy.


----------



## paperview (Oct 30, 2009)

Said1 said:


> yours seems to be a failure too.


For some reason, maybe the moment was right, but it cracked me up good.


----------



## Said1 (Oct 30, 2009)

I thought you meant me until the photo appeared.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 30, 2009)

Said1 said:


> I thought you meant me until the photo appeared.



me too


----------



## paperview (Oct 30, 2009)

There.  I fixed it.  Damn flashers.


----------



## Said1 (Oct 30, 2009)

"Love cave" almost sounds yucky.


----------



## del (Oct 30, 2009)

Said1 said:


> "Love cave" almost sounds yucky.



almost? the hyphens are a nice touch......


----------



## paperview (Oct 30, 2009)

del said:


> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> > "Love cave" almost sounds yucky.
> ...


I liked the "by the way, congratulations!"


lol.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 30, 2009)

Said1 said:


> "Love cave" almost sounds yucky.



prolly what he said if it had stalagtites in it.


----------



## alan1 (Oct 30, 2009)

That second picture kinda ruined it for her.


----------



## del (Oct 30, 2009)

paperview said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Said1 said:
> ...



poor lady. 

i feel bad for her in a snarky, laughing my ass off kind of way.

well, not that bad.


----------



## paperview (Oct 30, 2009)

Ouch:


----------



## random3434 (Oct 30, 2009)

Did you notice one of the options by her pic was to "poke" Tracy?


----------



## paperview (Oct 30, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> > "Love cave" almost sounds yucky.
> ...


Would be worse if they were stalag_mites_.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 30, 2009)

For the record, the Tracy one was someone who hacked her account. I believe that was part of the hacks on a Christian dating website that gained more than a few facebook accounts. I remember seeing those pictures on a website when they first came out.


----------



## del (Oct 30, 2009)

paperview said:


> Ouch:



"that shit stuff is called your job"


----------



## alan1 (Oct 30, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Did you notice one of the options by her pic was to "poke" Tracy?



I did, and I thought it odd for somebody that was "engaged".


----------



## Modbert (Oct 30, 2009)

del said:


> "that shit stuff is called your job"



That one is hilarious and real. Tip #1: Don't friend your boss.


----------



## Said1 (Oct 30, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> > "Love cave" almost sounds yucky.
> ...



Or bats.


----------



## del (Oct 30, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > "that shit stuff is called your job"
> ...



tip #2: if you ignore tip #1, *don't forget that you did.*


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 30, 2009)

paperview said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Said1 said:
> ...



or bat guano for that matter.


----------



## paperview (Oct 30, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Did you notice one of the options by her pic was to "poke" Tracy?


----------



## Modbert (Oct 30, 2009)

del said:


> tip #2: if you ignore tip #1, *don't forget that you did.*



Or easiest of all: Tip #3: Don't bitch about your job when there are millions of others who would be willing to take it.


----------



## Immanuel (Oct 30, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> For the record, the Tracy one was someone who hacked her account. I believe that was part of the hacks on a Christian dating website that gained more than a few facebook accounts. I remember seeing those pictures on a website when they first came out.



Well, that is what Tracy is saying anyway.   And you believe her?

Immie


----------



## alan1 (Oct 30, 2009)

del said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Ouch:
> ...



Mean ole message board


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to del again.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 30, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> Well, that is what Tracy is saying anyway.   And you believe her?
> 
> Immie



Nope, but I believe this:

Breaking: It&#8217;s not just Facebook. 4Chan hack Christian&#8217;s social network, email, Paypal accounts and more&#8230;

Oh 4chan.


----------



## paperview (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Said1 (Oct 30, 2009)

Jason, Jason, Jason.


----------



## Immanuel (Oct 30, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Well, that is what Tracy is saying anyway.   And you believe her?
> ...



Dang!  

Like I said in the other thread about the DDoS hacking, or whatever it was... hang them by their gonads.

Still, I didn't see Tracy's name in your link...   

Immie


----------



## Modbert (Oct 30, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> Dang!
> 
> Like I said in the other thread about the DDoS hacking, or whatever it was... hang them by their gonads.
> 
> ...



Didn't need to be. I was on 4chan when those pictures were put on. 

Though I only go on the site to see what weird things the internet is up to today. It's like going to see Saw really.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 31, 2009)

paperview said:


> Poor Tracy.


 
Looks like Tracy was fucked 58 minutes ago.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 31, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> That second picture kinda ruined it for her.


 
Thunderthighs.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 31, 2009)

these are all the reasons i dont have face book


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 31, 2009)

Dunno if it's a hack, a spoof or whatever but what the hell.  Tracy sounds like pretty reasonable human being to me.  This 4Chan mob though, not so sure. 

Is it really Pimpley-Arses-R-Us in disguise?

And she has nice tits.  Just didn't want anyone to think I was being priggish.

On second thoughts make that_ really _nice tits.

Jeez I'm for the high jump later I know it.


----------

